# What if I can't get Free's up?



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are my latest labs

June 8 - 100 mcl
TSH 02 (.3-5.6)
FT4 15.7 (7.2-21)
FT3 4.3 (2.9-6.0)

Apr 3 - 100 mcl
TSH .08
FT4 14.6
FT3 3.4

Feb 16 88/100
TSH .52
FT4 13.5
FT3 4

my latest set of labs are the best of have had but I am not feeling well. We have tried to increase my meds to bring them up 100/112 alternating but that made me feel hyper. So if I decrease to 88/100 my frees will go down but my TSH will come up. I am sure I felt better back in Jan/February than I am now!

any thoughts??

Thanks

Leanne.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

what medication are you on? Looks like you may be having trouble converting T4 into T3 and may need T3 medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Here are my latest labs
> 
> June 8 - 100 mcl
> TSH 02 (.3-5.6)
> ...


How is your ferritin?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

If it is low, trying to increase your thyroid med can present challenges. Your numbers for June look good. So, I would "consider" something else going on.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Here are my latest labs
> 
> June 8 - 100 mcl
> TSH 02 (.3-5.6)
> ...


14.1 is mid range for FT-4
4.45 is mid range for FT-3

Never try to dose yourself by TSH. Using your FT-4 and FT-3 results along with how you feel is the correct way to dose. TSH is a diagnostic test.

Your labs run fairly close to mid range.

What symptoms are you having?

I agree with the low Ferritin comment - this is one test you should have. I would add a Vit D test request as well.

If either of those tests are off (low range) you will feel poorly.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks,

I am on Synthroid.
I have always had issues with iron but I do take an iron suppliment and am still near the bottom of the normal range.
Symptoms are tired, achy joints, headaches, light headed, muscle aches.

Leanne.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I am on Synthroid.
> I have always had issues with iron but I do take an iron suppliment and am still near the bottom of the normal range.
> ...


I struggled with iron and finally decided on endometrial ablation which worked wonderfully. Having a period and being on iron replacement never worked for me - as soon as I had a period I was back to bottom range. The iron made me very ill


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rather than basing dosage strictly off your lab results, wouldn't it be advantageous to consider how you are feeling also? Your symptoms could be from your dose being too high. I say why not try the 88 mcg. 
I understand we are not to base dosaging off of tsh alone. But a tsh of .08 or .02 does indicate the dose could be too high. 
Just my thoughts, and open to correction.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

That is what I am thinking that my TSH is really low and they say most people feels best with a TSH around 1.

Like I said earlier I remember being hyper and I felt best when my frees were lower.

I know for sure I have had more crappy days while on 100 than I did when I was alternating 88/100 but everything you read says you will feel best when your frees are at around 75% of the range. If mine were at 75% of the range I would be hyper.

Leanne.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I just found my last ferritin results 20 (11-145) so I am still on the low side and that is with taking a Slo FE every day. Maybe I need to switch it?
Any recommendations?


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you are already alternating 100/88 it would be considered a slight adjustment to go down to the 88 mcg. A steady daily dose works best for me anyway.
I would be hyper too if my frees were at 75% of the range. Mine need to be at midrange or just below. The advice I've heard is for frees to be mid-range to 75% of the range.

Plus, I don't know how your summer is, it is HOT where I'm at. And I've also read that we need less of a dose in the summer than we do in the winter.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am on 100 right now.

Yes it is very hot where I am, Toronto.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

When I was on 100 mcg. and needed my dose lowered (according to symptoms), my endo had me skip one pill a week, (which was equivalent to 86 mcg.) -rather than prescribing a new dose. It was O.k. doing it that way, but I have found it gentler to do the same daily dose. It turned out that it was still too much for me.
I'm 50 and estrogen levels are lowering, thus the need for my significant decrease as you can see in my signature.


----------

